# Canon camera between price range of Rs 5000 to Rs 6000



## asadbhubaneswar (Jun 28, 2012)

Pls suggest outstanding canon camera between price range of Rs 5000 to Rs 6000.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 28, 2012)

asadbhubaneswar said:


> Pls suggest outstanding canon camera between price range of Rs 5000 to Rs 6000.



Canon Powershot A3200


----------

